

Good Salary for a Sr Mobile Developer (iOS, Web, Android) position? - MobileDev

I was extended a verbal offer of $80k a year with full benefits and $16k stock option (25% vested 1st year then mth to mth). The company is a startup in bootstrap mode with a few million dollars fund located in Chicago. The offer is at the lower end of the salary range in the job description.<p>From my understanding, there are at least a couple of recruiters in the process. May be they got a cut out of this.<p>Is this a decent&#x2F;good&#x2F;low offer for position like this in Chicago? How much should I counter?<p>I don&#x27;t understand much about stock option. Could someone care to explain? How can I cash out vested stock options if the company never goes public or sold?<p>Thanks
======
andymoe
That base is too low to consider for that position (Also, what is the strike
price of the options?). I don't know your personal situation and how badly you
need the job but even outside of silicon valley I think it's low and would not
consider anything less than 100k. If you can stand to walk away I'd counter
with 120k at least. Recruter friends of mine are placing people at 120-150k
all the time for that role here in California. Ping me via email if you want
to chat off list.

EDIT: If they can't afford to pay market rates and you really really like the
company then they need to come legit with serious equity but I would never
play that game. Market rates or GTFO.

------
MobileDev
Thanks for the reply guy. Well the max of the salary range on the job
description is $110k. I'm not in the situation that I have to take the job.
I'm just trying to find out the reasonable counter offer. According to CNN
Money $80k in Chicago = $113k in SF.

[http://money.cnn.com/calculator/pf/cost-of-
living/](http://money.cnn.com/calculator/pf/cost-of-living/)

------
totalforge
If the company never is sold and never goes public, you will likely be holding
worthless options. That's the risk you take with startups. Also, imho, if the
offer is not written, there is no offer.

------
rdouble
The salary is too low for Chicago. I've seen $100K+ in Minneapolis. In the Bay
Area and NYC it's $120K to $150K.

